# rapido 7 series alko



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

hello
I have read reports of new 2012 models in several reports and they seem to say that only 70 models have an alko chassis however our 776ff appears to me to be alko (wide,galvanised chassis). Can anyone put me right on this?
Jim


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

JIMY said:


> hello
> I have read reports of new 2012 models in several reports and they seem to say that only 70 models have an alko chassis however our 776ff appears to me to be alko (wide,galvanised chassis). Can anyone put me right on this?
> Jim


A I understand it it will depend upon the MGW. It can be ordered at 3,500 / 3700 / 4250kg MGW. If 4250 then it can be on the Alko Heavy chassis or the Fiat Maxi.

Has yours got shock absorbers or cart springs?

http://www.rapido.fr/sites/gbr/prod.php?ref=776ff&serie=7


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

rayc said:


> JIMY said:
> 
> 
> > hello
> ...


They will both have shock absorbers!

Do you mean Coil or leaf springs?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

teemyob said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> > JIMY said:
> ...


Well I had a Fiat Light chassis which had leaf springs with 'bump' stops but no sign of a shock absorber in the sense of those fitted to my Alko chassis. I am sure that when SVtech ask if you have got cart [leaf] springs or shock absorbers most people know what they mean.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Checking the 2012 brochure, the 7 series are on Fiat chassis except for the 791/FF. The 4250 Heavy chassis is on 16" wheels, your avatar shows yours has 15"wheels so it almost certainly has a Fiat chassis.

Colin


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi teemyob,

The Al-Ko chassis extension has no springs, it has torsion bars and shocks but only the shocks are visible. The Fiat chassis has parabolic leaf springs and shocks on the rear with bumpstops.

Colin


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

rayc said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > rayc said:
> ...


Well if you had leaf springs, must have had shock absorbers. Otherwise you would be bouncing along the road like a Kangaroo.


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

How on earth did you know wheels are 15" from that tiny avatar?
Yes it must be fiat leaf springs shocks and anti roll bar. The overhang behind back of chassis looks very long a towbar would have to be massive, is this the advantage of alko or is it purely weight as I cant see that track of alko can be any wider
Jim


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jim,

Being a very sad Fiat (and Rapido) enthusiast I could tell from the wheel covers. 15" wheels have trims which cover the wheel bolts, on the 16" wheels the bolts are exposed.
Historically the Al-Ko chassis was wider and lower than the Fiat chassis, with a better ride from the torsion bar suspension. However the new Fiat purpose built motorhome chassis is not far behind.
With regards to a towbar, this depends on the model. Ours has a garage so the chassis stops just in front of it so yes, the towbar is like a chassis extension built under the garage to the back of the motorhome. On models without a garage the Al-Ko chassis has its own extension to the back, ready to take a purpose made towbar.

Colin


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Colin
So can you explain what 7 6 6 fixed fiat and 7 olko 9 0 fiat mean?
Jim


----------



## compassrose (May 1, 2005)

I have a 2010 776FF (For Family or For Four - according to Rapido). The 776FF is on a Fiat chassis (wide version). It has leaf springs and shock absorbers. I have had a towbar fitted which incorporates chassis extensions.

Hope this helps.
David


----------

